

Being in “flow”: the most addictive element in programming - DyslexicAtheist
http://valbonneconsulting.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/flow-the-addiction-behind-programming/

======
DyslexicAtheist
is it just me or are others suffering from "unresponsiveness"? whenever I'm in
flow I can't hear or see others around me. my daughter told me the other day
"I ignore her and never listen ". Digging further, it turned out she walked up
to me and asked me a question while I was programming - I didn't even respond
- so she walked away!! It blew my mind ... wonder how often I come across as
arrogant to those around me ...

